# Happy Birthday, Phoebe!



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

May your garden always grow bountifully and lushly.









Happy happy!
Mezz


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Oh happy happy birthday Emily! I hope you have a very nice one with many many more. Here's a little animation I found for ya!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Happy birthday Emily,


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I wish you a wonderful Birthday.
pan


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

What? A Birthday?  Well hope it was all ya imagined it could be and more! 

Happy Birthday!!!!:beer:


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you! I turned 56 :crazy: and it is turning out to be a really good day. I got my car back from the body and bones shop today :bounce: Was in my first car accident EVER on December 21st. Not my fault, the other insurance company accepted full liability, yet it has been a nightmare mostly because of my own insurance company. GAAHHHH! But it's over and I'm so happy and relieved!

David is healthy, our cats have been nipping at me with catfood breath, it's about to start raining, and we're going to a fun restaurant tonight. All good stuff :roll:

And Chrose, thank you so much for the lovely animated card :lol: Have you been to our house?


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Happy, healthy birthday to you!! And stop bumping into cars!!


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

ooops! happy belated birthday!!!:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 
kathee


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Phoebe, I hope your birthday was a pleasure.

Chrose -- you goofball ;-)

Cheers! Stevie


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Happy Birthday Emily. I'm really glad you survived the car accident!

doc


----------

